# Wanted:Wyndham Bonnet Creek Dec 27 or 28 2bed



## TMTIP (Nov 15, 2013)

Looking for a 2 bedroom at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort, Dec 27 or 28th for 7 nights.   Please contact me if you have anything available.  Thanks ~ Tracy


----------



## avelox (Nov 15, 2013)

*Wow.....The Primest of Prime Times!*

LOL! Hi Tracy! This is asking a lot, don't U think? You want one of the prime Orlando resorts and you want it during one of the prime-est of the prime weeks! Good for you. I'll be watching to see how lucky you get with this. There is certainly no harm in asking!
Good luck. Have a great weekend. 



TMTIP said:


> Looking for a 2 bedroom at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort, Dec 27 or 28th for 7 nights.   Please contact me if you have anything available.  Thanks ~ Tracy


----------



## TMTIP (Nov 15, 2013)

Why the attitude? 

Just put a post out there - who knows?

Bullies like you make people not want to post on forums like this. Have you never heard the saying  - "If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything?" 

Have a good day.

~Tracy


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 16, 2013)

you might try this,
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=201869

it's not BC but it is Orlando and not much is available


----------

